
Firebase bandwidth usage growing rapidly even when the database is not in use - InInteraction
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38959321/firebase-database-bandwidth-usage-growing-rapidly-even-when-when-the-database-is
======
TaliaNa
Is it the same issue
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14356409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14356409)?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Looks like it. But this one is a year old, without any apparent resolution.

~~~
InInteraction
That's the point. I know the guy who posted this question on stackoverflow, a
case was opened with Firebase support on August 15, 2016. They're STILL
exchanging emails with no resolution as far as I know.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Well...that's the flip side of serverless. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

